# Rock



## Domination (Nov 27, 2009)

Rock is such an awesome genre, with great sub-genres like Heavy Metal, Hard Rock, Punk Rock and etc... What are people's favourite rock artists?

I personally like anything with great guitar sounds and/or a dynamic vocalist.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 27, 2009)

Tool. Straight off the bat. I love that band.
Though for the last few days I have been listening to the Secret Machines a lot. Very like David Bowie, but more rock.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

I likea  few of Tool's songs.  Not a major fan of the band itself though.  But yes, Rock is awesome.  Probably has the most kind of music.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Rock is awesome.  Probably has the most kind of music.



Yeah, it spans so many sub-genres, anything from classical rock to heavier metal, its wonderful.

But I think the rock standard has dropped a lot when comparing it to its prime in the 70s and 80s, with some crappy alternative and pop rock bands appearing.

I haven't heard much of tool, haven't particularly liked any of their songs but haven't hate any of their songs too. Maybe I should go listen to a hit or two.


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

domination probably has an idea for the sort of shit i'm into 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EXTREME METAL FTW


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> domination probably has an idea for the sort of shit i'm into
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, Rock isn't always about guitars and clear vocals... You EXTREME METAL has awesome drums and guitars actually. Theres this awesome Black metal drummer called Neil Schneider after all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NeSchn


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

...and that other awesome metal bassist named silent sniper....


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

dommy forgot mee


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> ...and that other awesome metal bassist named silent sniper....



I never knew the name of your band so I never got to listen to your awesome basslines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it anything like Steve Harris?

And rocky, you just know how to play guitar, you aren't even in a band nor have you wrote anything, how can I say you are awesome? Go write something and be a solo artist or something


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

fine now i will :angry ill have a solo done by the end of this week


----------



## silent sniper (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> silent sniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we're called Tyrannicide. we have nothing recorded at the moment - we're hoping to get studio time in a few weeks. my lines typically follow the guitar riffs (they're technical as fuck anywho and I write my fair share of them so I won't complain) with a few fills and creative basslines. I know little to no music theory so that stops me from being amazing.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

silent sniper said:
			
		

> we're called Tyrannicide. we have nothing recorded at the moment - we're hoping to get studio time in a few weeks. my lines typically follow the guitar riffs (they're technical as fuck anywho and I write my fair share of them so I won't complain) with a few fills and creative basslines. I know little to no music theory so that stops me from being amazing.




Well, I don't think it matter if you know no music theory, you can learn them anytime you want with the present internet usefulness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And about music theory, I don't think its essential. Some of the best rock guitarists are self taught too and probably don't know any shit about that except some stuffs they read.

I think I can actually quite like neSchn's band so many I'll like yours too, if its... you know... not _too_ brutal. Since it follows the rock formula even if its a little louder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And rocky, I meant solo artists, as in become a musician by yourself, not playing solos from BfmV.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

i asid im gonan write my own guitar solo not bfmv


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

rockstar99 said:
			
		

> i asid im gonan write my own guitar solo not bfmv



What? A guitar solo _only_? You meant write a whole song right?

And don't WRITE the solo, improvise. Thats way cooler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speaking of solos, heres the solo of my favourite Zepeplin song



Not the original version, but I think jun626 does a good job covering Zeppelin's masterpieces.


----------

